# Lighting



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I was wondering. The new 90 tank I bought was a Coral tank. I am making it a fish only tank. Some clowns, tangs angles things like that. Anyways the lighting is a all in one Orbit system 48inch with 4 T5s and 2 150 HQI. I was concidering only using the T5 s the HQI seem to be over kill for fish only. that is on the electrice bill I mean not the fish.
Well my Question is this. 

I am going to buy new T5 s What combo would you buy? Kelvins i mean.

Is it ok to only run the T5s and not the HQI in fish only?

Thanks Roger

I seem to have to much light from what I understand. I know that my hair algea problem is not only the strong lighting but I know it thrives on the strong lighting.

thanks Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually hair algae thrives on underlighting as well. Under powering the lighting or spectrum slows down the metabolic processes of the "good" corals and such. When they slow they consume less nutrients. this causes a nutrient explosion in turn feeding the now thriving algae as hair algaes do great in low light conditions, especially wih low K ratings on worn out bulbs.

I'd go with 12-14K and a 20K actinic for a fish only. It'll be bright enough to see in and the actinic will make the colors pop.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

let me make sure I understand you so go with 3 12K-14K and one 20K?

Thanks for the info.

Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

You'd probably be happier with 2 of each. Hadn't realized you were thinking of still using all 4 bulbs. Order them online to save a buck. At the same time I'd order an extra 12-14K bulb in case you want to cut back on the flourescent colors. It's always a good idea to have a spare anyways.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for your help

Roger


----------

